
Chicago-Area Leaders Call for Illinois to Abolish History Classes - kyleblarson
https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/chicago-area-leaders-call-for-illinois-to-eliminate-history-classes/2315752/
======
ycombonator
Cancel culture eating it’s own ?

~~~
eesmith
How is "temporarily halt instruction until an alternative is decided upon"
because "current history teachings lead to a racist society and overlook the
contributions of women and minorities" part of "cancel culture"?

